# Safi Video Freom Egypt Pigeon Show



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Egyptian Swift (safi video) Frome Egypt pigeon show

http://www.pigeontube.com/index.php?option=com_hwdvideoshare&task=viewvideo&Itemid=1&video_id=461


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

What incredibly beautiful birds! Did you win?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Unfortunately, Now I've not Egyptian Swifts

I just keep Fancy pigeons and Race pigeons
But i don't miss any chance to see these birds


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

egpigeon said:


> Unfortunately, Now I've not Egyptian Swifts


You could do worse.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

do you read this forum in arabic


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> do you read this forum in arabic


No, I read it in English


----------

